# Why do people immigrant to the united states?



## Misty (Jul 3, 2010)

They come From every country, all over the world, people risk their lives, use all their savings, sneak over our borders in the middle of the night.

And they don't leave. They don't go back to their country. They stay here. 

They come here because we are the greatest country in the world. 

They stay because we are the greatest country in the world. 

So why does our President berate us at every opportunity?   


Food for thought.


----------



## José (Jul 3, 2010)

*OH MY GOD!! HOW BLESSED WE ARE TO BE AMERICANS!!

HAD I BEEN BORN ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD I WOULD BE LIVING IN A SHACK AND EATING RANCID FOOD!!

AMERICA IS THE ONLY THING THAT SAVED ME FROM ANARCHY, PESTILENCE AND STARVATION THAT PLAGUES THE REST OF THE WORLD!!

AMERICA IS REALLY AN ISLAND OF PEACE, PROSPERITY AND VIRTUE SURROUNDED BY A WORLD RULED BY WARS, POVERTY AND VICE!!

OOHH!! THE EMOTION IS SO OVERWHELMING!!

LET'S ALL FADE TOGETHER NOW BECAUSE WE ARE AMERICANS!!

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHh!!!!!*


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 3, 2010)

People migrate to richer countries because even low paying jobs in those countries are better than mid-level jobs in their own countries, or the economies of their own countries are too undeveloped relative to population to be able to absorb the workforce and hence there's no jobs or only informal sector or substinence jobs. This is in not in any way, shape, or form limited to the United States. Many Africans and Middle Eastereners migrate to Europe for better (or any) jobs, and many South and Southeast Asians migrate to the microstates of the Middle East because of their low population, high wealth, and large necessity for low-skilled labor. This is not even limited to really wealthy countries or petrostates: In Costa Rica (pop: 4,500,000) we have some 500,000 legal and illegal Nicaraguans working a wide variety of different low-skill jobs because Nicaragua, despite being right next door to Costa Rica, is many times poorer. It doesn't make us "better" than Nicaraguans or anybody else though. The US has many immigrants from all over because it is the largest of all the rich countries.

If this indicator were to be the determinant for what country is the "best" (since many of you Americans are always so concerned that everyone realize you are the best), then by that same token Canada is the greatest country in the World, because they have a higher net migration rate than the US. Well, Canada, and the UEA, and Singapore, among other small city-states. Does this mean these countries are better than the US? No, not really.


----------



## José (Jul 3, 2010)

Excellent post, Delta!! Couldn't have said it better myself!!

Just a small addendum:

One of the ways the American society uses to strengthen, to reinforce nationalism among its citizens is to create a grotesque caricature of the rest of the world as being a vast, untamed wilderness immersed in an eternal Dark Age in contrast to an island of civilization and prosperity represented by America.

People who try to compare the American standard of living with the rest of the world in a calm, impartial, fair and dispassionate manner are really missing the point and wasting their time here because this nationalist indoctrination the American people is subjected to is based on emotions not on reason, on facts.


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 3, 2010)

José;2472039 said:
			
		

> Excellent post, Delta!! Couldn't have said it better myself!!
> 
> Just a small addendum:
> 
> ...



WHAT? I was brought up in the 60s when it was popular to feel sorry for every race EXCEPT white people because "everyone kept a few slaves in their basement". Only a few of my high school teachers actually spoke the truth. That far more whites in the US were poor than all minorities combined. Today, whites are still the majority when it comes to poverty though the Mexican Propaganda Department will call you a racist for allowing those facts into schools.

Also, Mexico is rated 50-55 out of 179 countries in the last 20 years or more for standard of living in the world by the United Nations. The United States has fallen year after year in those rating because of the immigration invasion that is destroying the US economy.

And the brainwashed Latino is the one who always brings up the "You stole our land" BS. When you point out that Latinos destroy Latin America by overpopulation, they draw the racist gun again instead of looking at it rationally. They think that the Magic Mexicans will fix everything when it can be pointed out that everything they have touched in the US has been corrupted. Good neighborhoods turned into ghettos. The economy has tanked because of all the freebees this "endangered species" thinks it deserves having done nothing to earn it.


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2010)

White people have created a standard of living that people of color could not have even dreamed of.

Thats why.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 3, 2010)

People named Jose are asswipe anti American shitheads.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

No matter how bad everyone says America is, it always amazes me that the come here in droves! 

America is HORRIABLE, and yet they come
America is full of racists, and yet they come
Americans hate the world, and yet they come
All of the worlds problems are Americans fault, and yet they come.

Now matter how bad WE are America sure must be better then where ever it is that all of the legal and illegals came from. And the come from EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Kalam (Jul 3, 2010)

My ancestors came here to escape poverty and organized crime. Turns out the US was just like home!

_"Gawd bless America..."_


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> My ancestors came here to escape poverty and organized crime. Turns out the US was just like home!
> 
> _"Gawd bless America..."_



You bring what you run from.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

Basically its' for reasons only related to sewage disposal.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> My ancestors came here to escape poverty and organized crime. Turns out the US was just like home!
> 
> _"Gawd bless America..."_



Then you can leave Kalam. Its as simple as that. Anyone who thinks 'home" is better then America is welcome to leave and go home. Anyone who thinks they would be better off "home" should go "home" and be happy and stop complaining.


----------



## Kalam (Jul 3, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> Basically its' for reasons only related to sewage disposal.


Human sewage?

_"...Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"​_


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2010)

That was before the white man realized how many of you homeless, tired, poor, huddled masses of wretched refuse their are.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > My ancestors came here to escape poverty and organized crime. Turns out the US was just like home!
> ...



Never happen.  They know, no matter how much they bitch about it, America is orders of magnitude better than the shitlholes they left.


----------



## José (Jul 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Daveman*
> Never happen.  They know, no matter how much they bitch about it, America is orders of magnitude better than the shitlholes they left.



Don't be shy, Dave... just copy and paste my post. It conveys the "thoughts" of a brain dead super patriotic american clown *MUCH MORE ELOQUENTLY*.

*OH MY GOD!! HOW BLESSED WE ARE TO BE AMERICANS!!

HAD I BEEN BORN ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD I WOULD BE LIVING IN A SHACK AND EATING RANCID FOOD!!

AMERICA IS THE ONLY THING THAT SAVED ME FROM ANARCHY, PESTILENCE AND STARVATION THAT PLAGUES THE REST OF THE WORLD!!

AMERICA IS REALLY AN ISLAND OF PEACE, PROSPERITY AND VIRTUE SURROUNDED BY A WORLD RULED BY WARS, POVERTY AND VICE!!

OOHH!! THE EMOTION IS SO OVERWHELMING!!

LET'S ALL FADE TOGETHER NOW BECAUSE WE ARE AMERICANS!!

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHh!!!!!
*


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

José;2472487 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Daveman*
> > Never happen.  They know, no matter how much they bitch about it, America is orders of magnitude better than the shitlholes they left.
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh, you're a dumbass.  If America sucks so bad, why don't you leave?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

José;2472487 said:
			
		

> *OH MY GOD!! HOW BLESSED WE ARE TO BE AMERICANS!!
> 
> HAD I BEEN BORN ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD I WOULD BE LIVING IN A SHACK AND EATING RANCID FOOD!!
> 
> ...




*Alright jose, then you tell me: Why do they still come? Why do they cross our borders illegally to get here and not stay where they come from? 

*


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




Yeah Dave-er, whatever.
Next time you buy and eat corn or tomatoes grown in Mexico, and some illegal runs up to you and sez', eat shit, don't get pissed, because you already have!!! 
BTW, a personal Happy 4th to you.
Enjoy your Bar-B-Que, too!


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


If Mexico's so awesome, why do people risk getting shot, dying of thirst in the desert, and being arrested to come here?


B. Kidd said:


> BTW, a personal Happy 4th to you.
> Enjoy your Bar-B-Que, too!


Thanks, and you too!


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2010)

Brown Pride


----------



## José (Jul 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by *syrenn*
> Alright jose, then you tell me: Why do they still come? Why do they cross our borders illegally to get here and not stay where they come from?



Sorry to break to you, syrenn, but Europe, Japan, Australia have millions upon millions of immigrants too, just like the USA... and just to name a few...



> Originally posted by *daveman*
> Gosh, you're a dumbass. If America sucks so bad, why don't you leave?



Holy shit, dude!! Lighten up a bit, will ya? Who said America sucks?

My first post was a satire of the grotesque idea nurtured by millions of Americans that portrays the rest of word as one giant bombed-out wasteland as opposed to America.

As a born and bred American citizen you must know I'm not making up anything. This mindset does exist... from rednecks to well educated people.

You don't really have to meet any fellow America to know this mentality does exist since you said it better than I ever could:

*America is orders of magnitude better than the shitlholes they left.*


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 3, 2010)

Misty said:


> They come From every country, all over the world, people risk their lives, use all their savings, sneak over our borders in the middle of the night.
> 
> And they don't leave. They don't go back to their country. They stay here.
> 
> ...



Because they bought the lies about the roads paved with gold.  Because they don't know how bad it really is and once they get here, it's too late to go back.  If you really think they came because this is a better country, why are they all sticking to their own kind, creating their own barios and areas of the USA that are exactly like their own country?


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

José;2472520 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, dude!! Lighten up a bit, will ya? Who said America sucks?
> 
> My first post was a satire of the grotesque idea nurtured by millions of Americans that portrays the rest of word as one giant bombed-out wasteland as opposed to America.
> 
> ...


Aside from the spelling error, what's the problem?  Millions of people come here, despite the leftist "America Sucks!" refrain.  

Obviously, America is better than the places they come from.  Right?


----------



## editec (Jul 3, 2010)

> If Mexico's so awesome, why do people risk getting shot, dying of thirst in the desert, and being arrested to come here?


 
You really want to know?

Because NAFTA put millions of marginal Mexican farmers in the poor house, mostly.

Yeah, that's right.


Contrary to the BS you're hearing, NAFTA has screwed more Mexicans than it helped.

Likewise it screwed more American workers than it helped, too.

How can that be?

Easy, the only people it really helped are the large corporations.

The manufacturers went to mexicao and build state of the art factories that are manned by low wage workers. (and thanks to advanced technology, not too many of them, either!)

Meanwhile the American Industrial Farming industry is putting far more small Mexican farmers out of business,_ just as it been putting small American farmers out of business_.

The ONLY winners in this perverted system of INTERNATIONAL TRADE are the capitalists and banks that fund them.

_Yeah, yeah,_ I know... all this is too complex for some of you to buy into.

Listen to the talking head instead, even as your country collapses on top of you and your children.

Blame liberals or blame conservative but for GOD'S SAKES, don't actually read anything that might give you the facts about how working people the WORLD over are getting fucked by this system.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> José;2472487 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't let us, you idiot.  You ever try to emigrate to another country?  We're too old for Australia, we don't have doctorates so New Zealand won't take us, Japan won't take us,  India, even if they took your job won't take you, those jobs are for their own citizens, heck even Canada won't take us......grow up.  We're stuck here, our only chance is to get rid of the illegals and make this the country it once was.

Interesting isn't it?  How ours is the only country in the world that exports our jobs, and imports people to take our low wage jobs here, effectively killing the American dream.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

Dave-er, 

Because they already know americans eat their shit and current and recent admin.'s eat their shit too, they risk their lives to lay more shit on us in the form of increased healthcare costs and having babies here, just so we can eat additional shit.
Fuk-an-A, thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 3, 2010)

editec said:


> > If Mexico's so awesome, why do people risk getting shot, dying of thirst in the desert, and being arrested to come here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most Americans were against NAFTA and the largest demonstration for NAFTA took place in Mexico city.  You don't remember those signs?  "What are American's afraid of?"  

Mexico screwed itself AND us with NAFTA.


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> it's too late to go back.


Why?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 3, 2010)

Tank said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > it's too late to go back.
> ...



What, you didn't hear about the Mexican that tried to swim back across the Rio Grande and got shot at by his own military?

Once you leave China, they won't take you back.

Nope, once again, we are paying the bill for the ills in the world and the heck with our own people.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Noooo, thank you!
Like most 'stupido gringo's', you don't know how Mexico really fertilizes its' crops.
So when i say you have eaten their shit, I meant that literally !


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

editec said:


> > If Mexico's so awesome, why do people risk getting shot, dying of thirst in the desert, and being arrested to come here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ever notice how the class war is being fought by people with no class?


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > José;2472487 said:
> ...


I agree we need to get rid of the illegals.  I don't agree there's any reason to leave America.  Despite her problems, it really is the best nation on earth.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> Dave-er,
> 
> Because they already know americans eat their shit and current and recent admin.'s eat their shit too, they risk their lives to lay more shit on us in the form of increased healthcare costs and having babies here, just so we can eat additional shit.
> Fuk-an-A, thought you were smarter than that.


I am.  Don't blame Americans.  Blame leftists.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> Noooo, thank you!
> Like most 'stupido gringo's', you don't know how Mexico really fertilizes its' crops.
> So when i say you have eaten their shit, I meant that literally !



Guess you don't realize Mexicans eat shit too, then.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Changed you turn rather quickly on that one didn't you?  Especially when you found out no one will take Americans.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Dave-er,
> ...



They eat shit, too.
Jus' didn't know it.


----------



## Kalam (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



The shithole I left? I was born here.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Noooo, thank you!
> ...



Easy answer. They eat their own shit.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I haven't changed my...err..."turn".  I've always opposed illegal immigrants.  I'd like to see them deported via trebuchet.  

Re:  No one taking Americans, that's kinda funny.  Nobody bitches about other nations' immigration laws, only America's...and America's are less stringent than almost everyone else's.

Just shows that everyone wants to come here.  I keep asking where the basic human right to enter the United States illegally is codified, but no one has been able to show me.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Good for you!  Then what are you bitching about?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

What really upsets me, especially since the gulf oil spill, is that most imported shrimp comes from, not only, inland Mexican shrimp farms, but shrimp farms in Bangladesh.
So, get ready to eat more Bangladeshi shit, too.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

José;2472520 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *syrenn*
> Alright jose, then you tell me: Why do they still come? Why do they cross our borders illegally to get here and not stay where they come from?





			
				José;2472520 said:
			
		

> Sorry to break to you, syrenn, but Europe, Japan, Australia have millions upon millions of immigrants too, just like the USA... and just to name a few...



Sorry to break it to you jose, where do i mention any ONE group or single any one country out? I use the word THEY.

So again if it is so bad here why do THEY come?


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> you don't know how Mexico really fertilizes its' crops.
> So when i say you have eaten their shit, I meant that literally !


Only a Mexican would brag about his own people eating shit.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

Tank said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > you don't know how Mexico really fertilizes its' crops.
> ...



No Mexicans brag about it.
Most Americans don't know about it.
Welcome to the global FOOD economy.
Just remember to, after brushin', add 50 percent anti-freeze to 50 percent Listerine.


----------



## Kalam (Jul 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Everything! Recognizing a problem is the first step toward solving it.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 3, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Sorry to break it to you jose, where do i mention any ONE group or single any one country out? I use the word THEY.
> 
> So again if it is so bad here why do THEY come?



I answered this in the third post in this thread. 

Though for the record, there is a world of difference between claiming "if it's SO bad here..." and "we are the best in the universe!"


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2010)

They come here because they know some business here will hire them for sub standard wages and continue to do it because its all about money here.  You see we LOVE cheap labor and will exploit anyone we can for $$$ 


God Bless America.  They certainly dont come here for health care though.  In that field, WE SUCK ASS.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 3, 2010)

Zona said:


> They come here because they know some business here will hire them for sub standard wages and continue to do it because its all about money here.  You see we LOVE cheap labor and will exploit anyone we can for $$$
> 
> 
> God Bless America.  They certainly dont come here for health care though.  In that field, WE SUCK ASS.




....and did I mention, they have clean drinking water coming out of numerous faucets at their disposal, and they can 'flush' hot, steaming turds, without constantly smellin' them...


----------



## Douger (Jul 3, 2010)

The same reason Murkinz become Yeehawwwz  Witlesses.
They chase dreams and lies.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Everything?  You're bitching about everything?  Like what?  

You obviously have no clue how great you've got it here.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 3, 2010)

José;2471931 said:
			
		

> *OH MY GOD!! HOW BLESSED WE ARE TO BE AMERICANS!!
> 
> HAD I BEEN BORN ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD I WOULD BE LIVING IN A SHACK AND EATING RANCID FOOD!!
> 
> ...



Considering over a third of the worlds population does live in shacks and are lucky to eat once a day. You might well be right.

And I personally Have never been one to pretend America is what is because the people that live in it are some how superior. It was a combination of the System, Location, and luck that have made the US the best place to live on earth. So it is not because we are Americans. It is because we live in America!


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> José;2471931 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, I feel this is a perfectly reasonable and healthy type of patriotism. Sure, I disagree with the "best place to live on earth" part, but that's understandable cuz I'm not American. But a combination of system, location, and luck works. The entire "I am the best fucker here cuz I landed on the right parcel of land!" mentality is what's pathetically insecure and sad. 

So props Charles!


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 3, 2010)

Why do people IMMIGRANT?  Hmm. I'm the last one to point out the error there, god forbid with my poor English skills and all. "Immigrate"?  How should WE know? I was born here, and so were my parents. My German Jewish great- grand parents, fleeing from anti-Semitis, they know the answer to that . Now, WHAT the fuck are Mexicans fleeing from, on that same note? Not comparable. Those assholes are here because they can get in,  not because of progroms or prosecution, in NO way can they claim that, not in a million years. They think  they are comparable to victims of persecution, when they seek nothing more than money and wealth? You guys,  you supporters of illegal Mexicans. You don't get it, do you?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> José;2471931 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet we have our own citizens living in tents, not huts, tents...and many of them are lucky  to get one meal a day.  They are not welcome at those day labor sites because the Hispanics will beat them up.....Just because you've been lucky  here, doesn't mean everyone has.

Again, we have the highest infant mortality rate of any industrialized nation, add to that the fact that we also have one of the highest rates of malnutrition. and this is not the great country you think it is.  We've lost a lot since the late 60's early 70's when minimum wage had the highest spending power in history and the top tax rate was 70% and only on the top what, 1%? ( I don't remember the percentage of people who paid that tax, I'll be honest, it's been awhile since I read that report.)


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 4, 2010)

Misty said:


> They come From every country, all over the world, people risk their lives, use all their savings, sneak over our borders in the middle of the night.
> 
> And they don't leave. They don't go back to their country. They stay here.
> 
> ...



They came here and stayed here because it once was the Land of Opportunity....


----------



## The T (Jul 4, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > They come From every country, all over the world, people risk their lives, use all their savings, sneak over our borders in the middle of the night.
> ...


 
And nevermind that very few if any intend on melding into our Society, but for the purpose of taking over what they think is theirs.

And nevermind that they are here unlawfully. How can they be made citizens if by their first action was to break the law ?

(All rhetorical musings I hope thatyou understand)?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

BTW, for those who think Mexicans come here because their country is so poor, they are the 6th richest oil producing nation in the world.


----------



## Douger (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > They come From every country, all over the world, people risk their lives, use all their savings, sneak over our borders in the middle of the night.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn1jw7l2ZRw&feature=related]YouTube - Ruins of an Empire[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 4, 2010)

it's " The Greatest nation on earth"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz_vDOrqOOQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 4, 2010)

The whole country will be like this soon. Believe it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hhJ_49leBw&feature=related]YouTube - Detroit in RUINS! (Crowder goes Ghetto)[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 4, 2010)

Next
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDLDLr7Ml_o&feature=related]YouTube - American Tent City In California[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Jul 4, 2010)

We have American immigrants setting up home in Spain


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

Douger said:


> The whole country will be like this soon. Believe it.
> YouTube - Detroit in RUINS! (Crowder goes Ghetto)



Too much ranking on the unions and not enough ranking on outsourcing our jobs....He's blaming the unions and democrats alone for the problems with Detroit.  Not the outrageously paid CEOs who made bad decisions, not the federal government that paid the car companies to build factories overseas.  Only 1/2 the story.  

I do agree this is the future of our country, but not for the same reasons.....you send our jobs overseas and bring in immigrants to reduce our wages and nothing is left for Americans.


----------



## Samson (Jul 4, 2010)

José;2472039 said:
			
		

> One of the ways the American society uses to strengthen, to reinforce nationalism among its citizens is to create a grotesque caricature of the rest of the world as being a vast, untamed wilderness immersed in an eternal Dark Age in contrast to an island of civilization and prosperity represented by America.



Yes, I suppose that's it: "American Society creates a grotesque cariacture."

It couldn't possibly be that any American who has ever set foot across the Mexican Border (or almost any border on the planet) is met with garbage strewn streets infested with begger-children?

I've travelled. I don't need to rely on some ridiculously absurd, "Theory of American Society's need to Create Grotesque Cariactures." 

People Immigrate to the USA because it is nicer here than wherever they're from.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> José;2472039 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I've been all over Mexico it's a beautiful country.  I've been over parts of Japan, again, a beautiful country.  You look at Mt Fuji and tell me that this is better.  You look at the square in Guadalaja or the Palace De Bellas Artes in Mexico City and tell me this is better.  Go visit the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City or Chapultapec Park and tell me how much greater things are here.  Check out the clean city streets in Tokyo where you can't find a trashcan to save your life, but people take their trash home rather than mess up their streets.  How can you say it's better here?  Bet you haven't been THERE.  

America is beautiful, but so are those other countries and you'll never convince me that we're better.  We're just DIFFERENT!  In our city here there are no less than 2 tent cities, sometimes 3.  This is not better than the shacks outside of Mexico city, this is WORSE!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

And yet THEY still come


----------



## daveman (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> BTW, for those who think Mexicans come here because their country is so poor, they are the 6th richest oil producing nation in the world.


How much of that wealth gets down to the average Mexican?  Not a lot.  

Mexico is vastly rich in natural resources.  It's their government's corruption that keeps many Mexicans desperately poor.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, for those who think Mexicans come here because their country is so poor, they are the 6th richest oil producing nation in the world.
> ...



Same can be said about our country....or don't you know any desperately poor Americans?  Get out and volunteer at your local foodbank, you'll be surprised.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> LOL, I've been all over Mexico it's a beautiful country.  I've been over parts of Japan, again, a beautiful country.  You look at Mt Fuji and tell me that this is better.  You look at the square in Guadalaja or the Palace De Bellas Artes in Mexico City and tell me this is better.  Go visit the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City or Chapultapec Park and tell me how much greater things are here.  Check out the clean city streets in Tokyo where you can't find a trashcan to save your life, but people take their trash home rather than mess up their streets.  How can you say it's better here?  Bet you haven't been THERE.
> 
> America is beautiful, but so are those other countries and you'll never convince me that we're better.  We're just DIFFERENT!  In our city here there are no less than 2 tent cities, sometimes 3.  This is not better than the shacks outside of Mexico city, this is WORSE!




People do not come here for the natural beauties of this country, they do not stay home  for the natural beauties of their own countries. The arts, museums and architecture I am very sure is the last thing the masses coming here are interested in. 

As to cleanliness i agree the Japanese are the best, its a cultural thing. Ever take a look at the ares of cities where its mostly illegals? It is ALWAYS the filthy part of the city.  

If the other countries are so great then why are their people leaving in droves heading here? If the other countries are so great then why aren't Americans sneaking into those countries and living there instead of here?

Yes we are DIFFERENT, we are also BETTER then what ever hole the people coming here had. Otherwise they would not be coming.


----------



## daveman (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Do our poor pack up a plastic shopping bag of clothes and walk 20 miles across the desert to illegally immigrate to another country?


----------



## Samson (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > José;2472039 said:
> ...



I'm not just discussing natural beauty.

Most of the world's population has standards of living that are far below those in the USA despite how beautiful Mt. Fuji, or Chapultapec Park may be.

Therefore, most of the world's population would rather live here.

Not _ALL_, but those that want to immigrate: Get It?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I've been all over Mexico it's a beautiful country.  I've been over parts of Japan, again, a beautiful country.  You look at Mt Fuji and tell me that this is better.  You look at the square in Guadalaja or the Palace De Bellas Artes in Mexico City and tell me this is better.  Go visit the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City or Chapultapec Park and tell me how much greater things are here.  Check out the clean city streets in Tokyo where you can't find a trashcan to save your life, but people take their trash home rather than mess up their streets.  How can you say it's better here?  Bet you haven't been THERE.
> ...



We aren't sneaking into their countries because they would KILL us if we tried.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No, because if we tried, the Mexican government would shoot us, heck, they shoot their own when they try to sneak back into their country.


----------



## daveman (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


But the bleeding hearts never complain about that, do they?


----------



## José (Jul 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Samson*
> Yes, I suppose that's it: "American Society creates a grotesque cariacture."
> 
> It couldn't possibly be that any American who has ever set foot across the Mexican Border (or almost any border on the planet) is met with garbage strewn streets infested with begger-children?



What???

Do Europe, Japan, Australia, Canada *WHERE MILLIONS OF HUMAN BEINGS RESIDE* have anything even remotely similar to "garbage strewn streets infested with begger-children"?!?!?!?!?!

         

It's true that prices in the US are somewhat lower than in the rest of the developed world but this is compensated by statistcs like this, among other things:

*List of countries by intentional homicide rate per year per 100,000 inhabitants:
*
*United States*: 5.7

*Singapore*: 0.39

What about Mexico's strong middle-class (more than 50% of the population)? Why do you remain willfully ignorant of the existence of more than 50 million mexicans whose standard of living is very similar to the american middle class?

Not to mention millions of Indian, Chinese, Russian and Brazilian citizens who for all practical purposes already live in "America", ie, have a first world standard of living.

Why do you conveniently sweep under the carpet more than 3.5 billion of your fellow human beings scatered all over the world only to perpetuate the *GROTESQUE CARICATURE* of America as an island of prosperity surrounded by misery, Samson?

There's no need to add anything else, folks...

I rest my case about the nationalist indoctrination of the super patriotic american clown.


----------



## Samson (Jul 4, 2010)

José;2475334 said:
			
		

> Not to mention millions of Indian, Chinese, Russian and Brazilian citizens who for all practical purposes already live in "America", ie, have a first world standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case about the nationalist indoctrination of the super patriotic american clown.



For all practical purposes, Indians, Chinese, Russians, and Brazilians already live in America.


----------



## daveman (Jul 4, 2010)

José;2475334 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Samson*
> > Yes, I suppose that's it: "American Society creates a grotesque cariacture."
> >
> > It couldn't possibly be that any American who has ever set foot across the Mexican Border (or almost any border on the planet) is met with garbage strewn streets infested with begger-children?
> ...


Again:  If it sucks here so bad, quit bitching and move.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 4, 2010)

People immigrate to the US for the same reason they come here. Stable govt and better economies.

I have no problems with people bringing their culture either. I do have a problem with them trying to impose their culture on others though....


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> José;2475334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again: they won't LET us.  We can't move to those countries, ANY country legally.  My husband and I tried when he was laid off for 3 years.  American's aren't wanted anywhere but America and with all the Hispanics, we aren't even wanted here.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Yep, go that part.Then again how do you know, ever try it? But still asking the question. If America is ssssooooo bad why do that still come?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 4, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Yep, go that part.Then again how do you know, ever try it? But still asking the question. If America is ssssooooo bad why do that still come? ]



America ain't bad, just some of its people are.....like anywhere....


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Again: they won't LET us.  We can't move to those countries, ANY country legally.  My husband and I tried when he was laid off for 3 years.  American's aren't wanted anywhere but America and with all the Hispanics, we aren't even wanted here.




So do what the illegals do, get on a plane, get off the plane, never get back on the plane. You know storm the border.


----------



## daveman (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > José;2475334 said:
> ...


I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## José (Jul 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by *daveman*
> Again: If it sucks here so bad, quit bitching and move.



I did... lived legally in America for about two years and left.

Now I'm seriously thinking about getting a tourist visa and arranging a fake marriage as soon as I arrive at JFK International Airport...

Just to piss off the USMB crowd.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Again: they won't LET us.  We can't move to those countries, ANY country legally.  My husband and I tried when he was laid off for 3 years.  American's aren't wanted anywhere but America and with all the Hispanics, we aren't even wanted here.



Sheila, I don't want to be mean, but this post makes absolutely no sense. There's 50,000 American Expats living here in Costa Rica alone, and they're treated like royalty. Americans can pretty much move anywhere they want, cuz they bring in the cash. There's expats all over this continent; and even Americans who move to our countries 'illegally' pretty much just stay unbothered most of the time. My high school history teacher (she was from Iowa) lived here for 10 years illegally. 

I'm not just making this up. This is the flip side of foreigners sneaking into the US to make more money. What many Americans don't realize is that if you're lower middle class in the US with an ok pension, you can live like a king in many of these places. You can just look it up on google "American expats in Mexico," "american expats in argentina," etc. etc. If you really were trying to move somewhere else, I'm kind of curious as to what problems you faced. 

Living Abroad : Articles : Mexico
10 Most Suitable Countries for American Expatriates | Expatify
Expat Argentina | Expat Intelligence


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 5, 2010)

José;2475334 said:
			
		

> What about Mexico's strong middle-class (more than 50% of the population)? Why do you remain willfully ignorant of the existence of more than 50 million mexicans whose standard of living is very similar to the american middle class?



The Mexican middle-class:


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 5, 2010)

American Middle Class


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 5, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> American Middle Class



Mexican Ruling Class:







Mexican Breeding Class:


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > American Middle Class
> ...



Guess they're not that different after all...


----------



## Toro (Jul 5, 2010)

I came here because I landed a job.

America is awesome.  I love it.  Americans are the most optimistic people I've ever met, and that's great.

But I may leave one day if America doesn't get its shit together.  I'll watch from the Caymans or some other tax haven if you don't do something about your government liabilities.

But I imagine Americans will get it right in the end, so I'll probably stay.


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> I came here because I landed a job.
> 
> America is awesome.  I love it.  Americans are the most optimistic people I've ever met, and that's great.
> 
> ...



What if the USA was invaded?

Would you join the US Army, or return to a neutral Canada?


----------



## Toro (Jul 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I came here because I landed a job.
> ...



Invaded?  By whom?

Besides, I'm too old.  My son wants to go into the marines though.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

toro said:


> invaded?  By whom?



by mexicans!!! Arghh!!!!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Really, it was more of a food for thought question, but I'll accept the evasion of an answer as "Yes, I'd run like hell back to Canada." I don't really blame you.

I had a Messkin Friend who maintained duel citizenship, who said he, and all his Messkin buddies with duel citizenship and green cards would high-tail it back to Messko if the USA ever got in a real shooting war that necessitated the return of the draft.

I myself had duel citizenship: As an Army Brat born in Germany, my parents allowed me to choose citizenship when I was 18. Germany had (has?) the draft, so I renounced German citizenship, but registered for the US draft.

What I'm not interested in is if your kid wants to join the US Marines vs the Canadian Marines.


----------



## Toro (Jul 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Really, it was more of a food for thought question, but I'll accept the evasion of an answer as "Yes, I'd run like hell back to Canada." I don't really blame you.
> 
> I had a Messkin Friend who maintained duel citizenship, who said he, and all his Messkin buddies with duel citizenship and green cards would high-tail it back to Messko if the USA ever got in a real shooting war that necessitated the return of the draft.
> 
> ...



There are no Canadian marines.

Put it this way - instead of war since war is rare, who does one cheer for in sports, since sports happen all the time?  I cheer for Canada.  Sorry, I do.  But I cheer for America next.

The typical pattern for an immigrant is that he retains a strong emotional attachment to his homeland.  The slowly dissipates over time as he becomes more integrated into his new country but it usually remains strong for his whole life.  His children feel attachment first to their country of birth, their new country but retain links to their heritage and country of origin.  However they don't feel the same emotional pull to their heritage as their parents.  To the immigrant's grandchildren, their heritage is more a trivia question.  

Generally, your emotional attachment is to where you grew up.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 5, 2010)

Epsilon Delta said:


> See, I feel this is a perfectly reasonable and healthy type of patriotism. Sure, I disagree with the "best place to live on earth" part, but that's understandable cuz I'm not American. But a combination of system, location, and luck works. The entire "I am the best fucker here cuz I landed on the right parcel of land!" mentality is what's pathetically insecure and sad.
> 
> So props Charles!



Ep....this may be off topic but....i know at least 4 people who have vacationed in Costa Rica and everyone of them says ...you got a real nice hole in the wall down there,and they loved visiting there....ok carry on....


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> I came here because I landed a job.
> 
> America is awesome.  I love it.  Americans are the most optimistic people I've ever met, and that's great.
> 
> ...




For you to leave, we either have to let our sewage system go all to hell, or just continue to have a 'vacumn in leadership'. Or, both; may be intertwined.
Anyways',
'it's a hard life to get ahead in, cause all the good things have been taken'- old gringo saying.
Enjoy your remaining stay .


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Really, it was more of a food for thought question, but I'll accept the evasion of an answer as "Yes, I'd run like hell back to Canada." I don't really blame you.
> ...



Historically, many immigrants have joined the US armed services.

I think what you're saying is that The USA cannot count on Immigrant Canadians unless its a year they win a Gold Medal in Olympic Hockey.


----------



## kurtsprincess (Jul 5, 2010)

Misty said:


> They come From every country, all over the world, people risk their lives, use all their savings, sneak over our borders in the middle of the night.
> 
> And they don't leave. They don't go back to their country. They stay here.
> 
> ...



More food for thought ..... why do they work so hard to try and make America like their home country .... I say, come here and assimilate or go home and change your own country.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 6, 2010)

Samson said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I think that's just because most immigrants are usually poor to lower-middle class and the armed forces are a good way to get ahead in the world.


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2010)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Ah.

Correction: I think what you're saying is that The USA cannot count on _RICHER than Messkin_ Immigrant Canadians to help national defense unless its a year they win a Gold Medal in Olympic Hockey.


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > See, I feel this is a perfectly reasonable and healthy type of patriotism. Sure, I disagree with the "best place to live on earth" part, but that's understandable cuz I'm not American. But a combination of system, location, and luck works. The entire "I am the best fucker here cuz I landed on the right parcel of land!" mentality is what's pathetically insecure and sad.
> ...



But when the gang from "South Park" visited Costa Rica, Cartmann exclaimed: Why does everything smell like ass?


----------



## José (Jul 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Bullfighter*
> But when the gang from "South Park" visited Costa Rica, Cartmann exclaimed: Why does everything smell like ass?



tsk, tsk, tsk...

Dude, Americans like you should stop for a moment and think:

We americans are known worldwide for the *HEAVY, EXTREMELY GREASY* junk food we created. 

Due to the *KNOWN SIDE EFFECTS* of this kind of food we should be the last people in the world to complain about ass smell.


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2010)

José;2479269 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Bullfighter*
> > But when the gang from "South Park" visited Costa Rica, Cartmann exclaimed: Why does everything smell like ass?
> 
> 
> ...



Gigglin' Idiot:

Yes, you're an expert on how "americans are known worldwide."

After all, India, China, Russia, and Brazil are "for all practical purposes, just like the USA"


----------



## José (Jul 6, 2010)

Samson, listen...

When I reply to the stupidities of mentally deranged posters like Bullfighter I sometimes leave the impression I hate the USA.

But in reality I have no problem with reasonable, moderate statements like this one:

*America is a great country that provides its population with a fantastic standard of living and an fair amount of civil liberties.*

My only problem is with the grotesque caricature of the rest of the world some segments of the american society use to reinforce nationalist feelings among american citizens:

*America is an island of prosperity surrounded by almost 5 billion and 700 million people living in abject poverty.*

*America was the only thing that saved me from the misery that plagues the rest of the world.*

Why can't we limit ourselves to the first sober, reasonable statement? Everybody around the world who does not have bias against America will agree with it.

Why do we have to throw our consensus out the window by parroting that mindless, mentally retarded caricature?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 6, 2010)

José;2479352 said:
			
		

> Samson, listen...
> 
> When I reply to the stupidities of mentally deranged posters like Bullfighter I sometimes leave the impression I hate the USA.
> 
> ...




And yet, they still come.


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2010)

syrenn said:


> José;2479352 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I'll attempt to be sober: Not ALL countries have All populations living in abject poverty and squaller.

However, its very difficult to find a 2500 sf home not surrounded with bob-wire with a two car garage and a 60" flat screen, owned by a black man who's kids go to University, in any other country.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 6, 2010)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > José;2479352 said:
> ...



what is bob wire?


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



barb wire with a penis.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 6, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...



AHAHAHA, that was a great episode. 

And yes, Costa Rica looks (and smells) JUST like that.


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 6, 2010)

José;2479269 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Bullfighter*
> > But when the gang from "South Park" visited Costa Rica, Cartmann exclaimed: Why does everything smell like ass?
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it that third world people tend to live in their own feces?


----------

